# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Getting Excited For Portland Parish!

## mwenvlay

38 days until we land in kingston and 41 days until we're in boston bay!

we're staying at great huts, so i'm assuming we'll be eating several meals at the jerk center, since it's right across the road.













looking forward to sampling all of the delicious fresh juices and the chicken sausage.

----------


## Maralunatic

Oh man, I envy you!  Our trip to Portland last year was one of the best vacations we've had, and we so want to return again!  Have some jerk sausage for me!

----------


## mwenvlay

> Oh man, I envy you!  Our trip to Portland last year was one of the best vacations we've had, and we so want to return again!  Have some jerk sausage for me!


i read your report from 3/18- i love the picture of that jdf boat.

i can't believe it's been 13 years since i was last in portland parish, and i'm really excited for my husband and son to visit- husband's been to jamaica 3x (we did strawberry hill and xtabi for the ja part of our honeymoon) and the kid's been to negril with us 2x.  time for them to branch out a bit.  

let me know if there's anything you'd like me to check out for you while you're there.

----------


## mwenvlay

moore town/nanny falls is on our list!

----------


## mwenvlay

boston bay/fairy hill

----------


## mwenvlay

definitely want to spend at least one day chilling at winnifred beach!










i love a shady beach.

----------


## Maralunatic

You better have pictures to post! LOL!  I wish we could have made it to Moore Town but time just wasn't on our side.  Winnefred beach is also a must do...very laidback.

----------


## mwenvlay

> I wish we could have made it to Moore Town but time just wasn't on our side.


we visited la citadelle (in milot, haiti) in november of 2017...










... and we made sure the guide gave our son (and his cousin) a lesson on the maroons and resistance, so i'd like to follow that up with a trip to a maroon town in jamaica.  he's turning 13 soon, so i only have a limited window of opportunity remaining when it comes to educational vacation activities.

----------


## mwenvlay

swift river looks nice.

----------


## agregory

Sounds like a great trip mwenvlay!  I look forward to hearing about it  :Biggrin New: 

It's been almost 2 years since we visited Portland and we miss it!  Only 37 sleeps until we'll be back in Negril and a few days in Little Bay.  First time to Little Bay, so at least I'll have somewhere new to explore...  Wish it was Portland though  :Wink:

----------


## mwenvlay

> Sounds like a great trip mwenvlay!  I look forward to hearing about it 
> 
> It's been almost 2 years since we visited Portland and we miss it!  Only 37 sleeps until we'll be back in Negril and a few days in Little Bay.  First time to Little Bay, so at least I'll have somewhere new to explore...  Wish it was Portland though


you know, i'm sure i've passed by little bay a hundred and eleven times, yet i have no visual reference.  i'm looking on google maps right now, and i see it's right by the blue hole.  i don't know why i just can't imagine little bay in my mind's eye.

where are you guys staying in little bay and where are you guys staying in negril?

----------


## mwenvlay

the waterfall in nonsuch would be great to visit, but i'm sure we won't get around to it.  i also hear that the water is pretty sparse during the winter months.













i'm pissed at myself that i never got around to visiting the caves in nonsuch before they shut them down to the public.

----------


## agregory

We're staying at Whistling Bird in Negril for 5 nights.  We've never stayed there.  Actually, we've never staying in the same place twice anywhere in Jamaica...  I think that's what makes me justify going to Ja every year, rather than a new country we've never visited - lol.  

Staying at Coral Cottage in Little Bay for the last 3 nights of our trip.  Little Bay is a tiny fishing village south of Negril, near Blue Hole.  Looks very quiet and peaceful  :Smile:   We'll have a cook for breakfast and dinner, which I really look forward too!  We stayed at a great place in Treasure Beach a few years ago with a cook and it was wonderful.

----------


## mwenvlay

> We're staying at Whistling Bird in Negril for 5 nights.  We've never stayed there.  Actually, we've never staying in the same place twice anywhere in Jamaica...  I think that's what makes me justify going to Ja every year, rather than a new country we've never visited - lol.  
> 
> Staying at Coral Cottage in Little Bay for the last 3 nights of our trip.  Little Bay is a tiny fishing village south of Negril, near Blue Hole.  Looks very quiet and peaceful   We'll have a cook for breakfast and dinner, which I really look forward too!  We stayed at a great place in Treasure Beach a few years ago with a cook and it was wonderful.


i hope you do a trip report! i really want to hear about little bay/coral cottage.  and am interested in hearing your thoughts on whistling bird.  i've passed by a million times, but when i'm in negril i pretty much always stay at xtabi.  in 25 years of visiting jamaica i've only stayed on the beach in negril 2x- once in 2013 at firefly when my son was 7 (loved the hotel and staff, seriously disliked the other guests i came across) and then when my son was 10 (in 2017), we did a split stay at alfred's and high cove (a gorgeous cottage compound owned by the folks who own the hungry lion).   on that trip he told me he was a cliffs person.

----------


## mwenvlay

great huts is located right next to boston bay beach, so i'm sure we'll hang there.















i wonder if my son will want to take a surfing lesson.

----------


## mwenvlay

woody's low bridge restaurant







i'm not really a burger person, but my family will like it, plus the space looks like it's got good vibes.  and they have home made ginger beer!




wilkes cuisine is more my style

----------


## Odinson

Woody's was good for us, .  Soldier Camp was great, he opened up just for us then ended up with a huge party there - helps to call ahead and to have a driver that knew how to find it.

----------


## agregory

> i hope you do a trip report! i really want to hear about little bay/coral cottage.  and am interested in hearing your thoughts on whistling bird.  i've passed by a million times, but when i'm in negril i pretty much always stay at xtabi.  in 25 years of visiting jamaica i've only stayed on the beach in negril 2x- once in 2013 at firefly when my son was 7 (loved the hotel and staff, seriously disliked the other guests i came across) and then when my son was 10 (in 2017), we did a split stay at alfred's and high cove (a gorgeous cottage compound owned by the folks who own the pickled parrot).   on that trip he told me he was a cliffs person.


Our Negril driver drives for Whistling Bird and got a deal for us there  :Smile:   I love the looks of the place!  It should be perfect for us!

We stayed in High Cove last year for a few nights too, in the Sea Bird cottage!  Loved it there!  We'll miss the cliffs this year  :Frown:  

I like that your son is a cliff person.  We like to start our trip with the Negril beach, where it's a little more crazy and loud, and then relax for a few days before we have to go back to our cold home.  We always miss the cliffs if we don't make it there for a few nights.  

I really wanted to surf at Boston Beach for the first time.  But we were there on a holiday so there were tons of people there with there families and I didn't want to be the spectacle  :Wink:   lol.  Our experience there was awesome though!  We loved seeing all the Jamaican families, from grandparents to babies, spending their day together at da beach  :Cool New:   And of course there were 80 speakers set up with non-stop music to enjoy too.  You'll love that beach!  I hope your son decides to try surfing!

----------


## mwenvlay

> Woody's was good for us, .  Soldier Camp was great, he opened up just for us then ended up with a huge party there - helps to call ahead and to have a driver that knew how to find it.


 it's good to get your thoughts on soldier camp.  i figured we'd wind up eating there if the stars aligned properly.  i would really, really want to get fish if we ate there, so it probably would be better to call ahead.

----------


## mwenvlay

the starting point of this trip is strawberry hills- we got the 2 bedroom cottage.







warren (highly recommended by several boardies) is going to pick us up and transport us over to great huts via the mountains.  my husband will love that.  i've done that route before (on a route taxi) and am not crazy about it.

----------


## mwenvlay

> Our Negril driver drives for Whistling Bird and got a deal for us there   I love the looks of the place!  It should be perfect for us!
> 
> We stayed in High Cove last year for a few nights too, in the Sea Bird cottage!  Loved it there!  We'll miss the cliffs this year  
> 
> I like that your son is a cliff person.  We like to start our trip with the Negril beach, where it's a little more crazy and loud, and then relax for a few days before we have to go back to our cold home.  We always miss the cliffs if we don't make it there for a few nights.  
> 
> I really wanted to surf at Boston Beach for the first time.  But we were there on a holiday so there were tons of people there with there families and I didn't want to be the spectacle   lol.  Our experience there was awesome though!  We loved seeing all the Jamaican families, from grandparents to babies, spending their day together at da beach   And of course there were 80 speakers set up with non-stop music to enjoy too.  You'll love that beach!  I hope your son decides to try surfing!


you're like my sister and her husband!  they love split stays- catcha/nirvana seems to be their sweet spot.  they did 5 days at nirvana and 3 days at catcha 6 months ago and realized they didn't have enough time on the cliffs, so they're there right now, doing 7 days strictly at catcha.

now i really hope you do a trip report- i want to hear all about whistling bird (i think i'd love it) and coral cottage.











... and don't mind me- i'mma keep spamming this forum until my trip!!!!

----------


## johng

mwenvlay, While in Portland you might consider a trip up into the mountains on the B1 road. It starts in Buff Bay and goes over Hardware Gap and down to Kingston. It is a beautiful and spectacular journey and well worth the trip.

----------


## mwenvlay

> mwenvlay, While in Portland you might consider a trip up into the mountains on the B1 road. It starts in Buff Bay and goes over Hardware Gap and down to Kingston. It is a beautiful and spectacular journey and well worth the trip.


yep, this is the route we'll take driving from strawberry hill to boston bay!  



so, same route you describe, but the opposite way.

i'm going to ask for warren to take us the coastal route back to kingston, so my husband and son can get a gander at morant bay, etc.  i also want to stop at cane river falls!

----------


## mwenvlay

this is the kind of food i love.
















we cook like this at home a lot (more so when we were living full-time in port au prince, but we do okay in brooklyn) and i'm hoping to stumble across some good ital while i'm out and about somewhere between hollywell park and boston bay.

----------


## mwenvlay

and herbs!  i always try to learn a little bit more every time i'm in ja and haiti.















i'm a'ight as an herbalist, but my husband is really, really good.

----------


## johng

mwenvlay, on your trip from Strawberry Hill to Port Antonio ask your driver to stop at Holywell Park. It is located at the very top of Hardware Gap right before you head down the mountain. It is a botanical garden and is a nice place to stop on the ride. You will love the ride. It will be one of the favorite things you have done in Jamaica!!

----------


## johng

mwenvlay, on your trip from Strawberry Hill to Port Antonio ask your driver to stop at Holywell Park. It is located at the very top of Hardware Gap right before you head down the mountain. It is a botanical garden and is a nice place to stop on the ride. You will love the ride. It will be one of the favorite things you have done in Jamaica!!

http://things-to-do-in-jamaica.com/h...tains-jamaica/

----------


## mwenvlay

> mwenvlay, on your trip from Strawberry Hill to Port Antonio ask your driver to stop at Holywell Park. It is located at the very top of Hardware Gap right before you head down the mountain. It is a botanical garden and is a nice place to stop on the ride. You will love the ride. It will be one of the favorite things you have done in Jamaica!!
> 
> http://things-to-do-in-jamaica.com/h...tains-jamaica/



definitely!  

this is the first time i've ever taken this particular ride (kingston to port antonio area) utilizing a private car.

i'm so excited!!!!!

----------


## mwenvlay

as i mentioned earlier in this thread, we're staying at great huts.

we booked the fig tree house, which is attached to the royal lounge.  apparently, when they shut that area down for the night, we have sole access to it which sounds cool in theory, but we'll see how that actually pans out- i don't think any of the rooms have locks on them, so i'm not sure how they secure the lounge area after hours.  i guess we'll find out.







start at 2:10 to see a tour of the lounge and fig tree house.

it has a queen bed on the upper floor (for me n husband) and a rough-hewn bunk bed on the lower floor (for our ti boss son).  it also has a nice porch area on the top floor and a crazy, canoe shaped bathtub on the bottom floor, both directly overlooking boston bay.






should be interesting!

----------


## mwenvlay

this video shows the cliff pool.

----------


## mwenvlay

port antonio has a fish sanctuary and coral restoration site.

----------


## mwenvlay

i'd like to spend some time hanging at the rio grande, but don't really want to do rafting.   looking to do what this lady and her family/friends did.

----------


## mwenvlay

i highly doubt we'll be getting crunk in boston bay, but it looks like portland parish has excellent mountain biking.








strawberry hill allegedly has free bikes for guests to use.  

my extreme mountain biking days are over, but i'm hoping to do a bit of riding while i'm there.









(sidenote:  this is a good example of well-done branded content with an interesting subject matter.  i do a lot of this type of stuff at my job, but haven't scored a free trip to ja out of it, yet.)

----------


## mwenvlay

jah bookie cane juice

----------


## mwenvlay

street party?








night club?





perhaps.  

street party is more my speed these days.  that or a night on the porch, listening to the crickets chirping and the water lapping the rocks.  but yeah, i still do love a good street party.

----------


## agregory

I love the Trail Hunter mountain biking video you posted!  It would be a great way to see the mountains, but I definitely wouldn't want to break an arm or my neck in Jamaica  :Culpability:  lol

I am excited for you and your family!  We looked into staying at Great Huts when we were in Portland, but ended up at a couple other places...  Maybe next time?

----------


## mwenvlay

getting obsessed with driving videos...

----------


## mwenvlay

> I love the Trail Hunter mountain biking video you posted!  It would be a great way to see the mountains, but I definitely wouldn't want to break an arm or my neck in Jamaica  lol


yep, exactly- i'm not trying to mess myself up.  i'm starting a new job on wednesday.  it took me 2 years of intensive job searching to get something i'm excited about and i want to be able to go back to it in one piece! 

this trip is going to be a soft adventure trip with a lot of milding sprinkled in.

----------


## mwenvlay

more driving videos...

----------


## johng

mwenvlay boy you have a lot to do on your vacation to Kingston and Portland via Hardware Gap Road. How long will you be staying? You won't want to come home!! I like Goblin Hill in PA, a nice spot up on the hill overlooking the sea! Beautiful spot!!

----------


## mwenvlay

> mwenvlay boy you have a lot to do on your vacation to Kingston and Portland via Hardware Gap Road. How long will you be staying? You won't want to come home!! I like Goblin Hill in PA, a nice spot up on the hill overlooking the sea! Beautiful spot!!
> 
> Attachment 52460
> 
> Attachment 52461
> 
> Attachment 52462
> 
> Attachment 52463


is the last photo goblin hill?  that's a gorgeous shot!

i've been to the port antonio area several times since 1995, but for some reason cannot remember details of any of the trips very clearly.  last time i was there was 13 years ago, 2 months after my mom died, so i was a total wreck.  i went there with a friend of mine.  we did blue mountains and port antonio, just like this trip, but my main purpose for that visit was (tmi time) pretty much to sit in the hills, look out at the water and cry.  

the one thing i love about jamaica is it's seen me through so many phases of my adult life, from an unfocused, single brooklyn chick doing dumb sht, all the way through to my honeymoon followed by vacations with my husband and son.  it's gonna be fun doing the mountains and porty with an almost teenager.  

this trip is going to be the one during which i'll actually go to a lot of different places and actually remember them.  we're at strawberry hill for 3 days, at great huts for 5 days and terra nova hotel for 2 days, then we fly home on the afternoon of the 11th day.  

i'm using this thread as a "mood board" for things we're interested in.  there really is so much to do between newcastle and boston bay.  we will never be able to do half of what's listed.  

i haven't even bothered putting frenchman's and blue lagoon/hole up because i'm pretty sure we won't make it to either (i've been to both when they were free and i don't know if either is worth paying entry to).

----------


## mwenvlay

my husband's gonna bug out- it looks so much like haiti!  

i guarantee he forgets he's in jamaica and speaks kreyol to at least 1 person.














this video shows woody's at 6:18.

----------


## mwenvlay

cool video juxtaposing archival photos against what the folly house looks like today.

----------


## mwenvlay

jamaican sweets are the same as haitian sweets ("dous" in creole).  i am very excited to get some.

----------


## mwenvlay

rum drinks.  my fave.

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

portland parish fun facts:










i've always wanted to spend a little time in st. thomas parish.  i always wind up just driving through it.

----------


## mwenvlay

i'd like to stop at cane river falls on our way back to kingston.

----------


## mwenvlay

we'll be doing this route, but the opposite way (boston bay to kingston, via the coast):

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

it's so crazy to think that the last time i spent any time in kingston was 13 years ago!

----------


## mwenvlay

when at strawberry hill, cafe blue and the attached restaurant, crystal edge, is the closest dining option.   






when my husband and i stayed at strawberry hill back in 2012, the food was okay enough, but overly elaborate and really, really expensive, so we'd walk down the road to eat at cafe blue/crystal edge, chill out with a few beers there, then head back to the hotel.   the food was good and fairly reasonably priced and the view there was very nice.  that was the 3rd leg of our 4-stop honeymoon trip (port au prince, miami, irish town and negril), and by that point all we wanted to do was kick back at the hotel and relax together. 










i'm hoping this time we'll venture out a bit further, especially since we'll be with our ti boss son.  i'm sure he'll want to do some adventure exploring, which hopefully will help us find some additional dining options.

----------


## mwenvlay

not crazy about this ride.  my husband loves it.

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

downtown...

----------


## mwenvlay

downtown restaurant...









vineyard town restaurant...

----------


## mwenvlay

container hot spot!

----------


## mwenvlay

shanty man!

----------


## mwenvlay

another video of the route i am not looking forward to taking...

----------


## mwenvlay

i want my son to know this...

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## ohliz

Not too much further up that road there is EITS cafe at Mount Edge. Looks pretty good..I was thinking about going up one day.

Is Prince Valley guest house still around, I wonder...?

----------


## mwenvlay

> Not too much further up that road there is EITS cafe at Mount Edge. Looks pretty good..I was thinking about going up one day.
> 
> Is Prince Valley guest house still around, I wonder...?


yeah, i'd really like to check out EITS.  trying to figure out if we're going to be cool spending 3 days without any excursions other than hiking around ourselves or if we're going to want to engage someone to drive us around for the day.  the 4 days we spent at strawberry hill in 2012 went by like a blur, and we never left the property except to walk down to cafe blue twice a day, but we were on our honeymoon.  it's probably going to be different this time around, since our son will be with us.

i checked tripadvisor and the latest review for Prince Valley guest house is dated 8/18, so it seems as if it is.  have you ever stayed there?  i've only stayed at starlight chalet (which is, like, 8,000 feet up in the mountains and super secluded) and strawberry hill.  i really love the mountains as much as i love the beach, honestly.  my sister and her husband keep bingeing out and doing negril 2x a year and i keep telling her they're missing out by not checking out strawberry hill and/or port antonio.

----------


## mwenvlay

looks fun, but not particularly safe.

----------


## mwenvlay

conch soup!

----------


## ohliz

I haven't stayed up there but have gone up a couple of times to hike or sightsee.  I'll be in the area soon so might try to spend a night or two.   Your trip sounds wonderful!

----------


## mwenvlay

> I haven't stayed up there but have gone up a couple of times to hike or sightsee.  I'll be in the area soon so might try to spend a night or two.   Your trip sounds wonderful!


thank you :Smile:   i swear, this will be the first time i'm visiting porty that i will actually do a lot of exploring and will actually remember where i went and what i did- all of my other visits were a super short blur.

i'll make sure to post anything that i enjoy about the strawberry hill leg of the trip.

----------


## mwenvlay

this video makes great huts look incredibly beautiful.









i really hope it doesn't rain nonstop every day we're there.  but we'll deal if it does.

----------


## mwenvlay

i am SO EXCITED for escovitch fish.








my son likes to fish when we're in ja.  i wonder if he'll get a chance to do so this trip.

----------


## Rumghoul

Your trip sounds wonderful!  My husband and I have been thinking of flying into Kingston, heading to Strawberry Hill and then to Port Antonio to see a different area of the island (we used to go to Negril, now we go to Treasure Beach).  I don't want to rent a car so I guess we would have Strawberry Hill pick us up in Kingston and then figure out how to get to Port Antonio.  Once there are taxis pretty easy to find to get around?

----------


## mwenvlay

> Your trip sounds wonderful!  My husband and I have been thinking of flying into Kingston, heading to Strawberry Hill and then to Port Antonio to see a different area of the island (we used to go to Negril, now we go to Treasure Beach).  I don't want to rent a car so I guess we would have Strawberry Hill pick us up in Kingston and then figure out how to get to Port Antonio.  Once there are taxis pretty easy to find to get around?


ooh, i think you guys will love that trip, and i highly recommend having strawberry hill collect you from the airport, since their drivers know the roads so well.  they picked us up in a range rover, which is comforting compared to driving in a regular taxi car.  from strawberry hill to port antonio, i'd recommend contacting one of the local portland parish drivers that folks here recommend (we've engaged warren mckenzie based on info i received on tripadvisor from folks who also post here).  and yeah, once you hit port antonio taxis are easy to find.  i figure we'll be taking route taxis from great huts to winnifred beach and port antonio town and asking warren to drive us one day to moore town and rio grande or swift river.

have you been to strawberry hill?  i loved it when i was there for my honeymoon.  the hotel is a great combo of laid back and elegant, the air smells so good and the views are incredible.  my husband kept thinking he was in haiti (irish town looks exactly like furcy, a mountain town directly north of port au prince).  i'm really excited to hear what he thinks of port antonio.  he got tired of people in negril (locals) asking him if he was a drug dealer.  i'm pretty sure porty people will have more chill.

----------


## mwenvlay

ti boss son's had it in negril...










patties in bk have gotten sooooooo weak!!!  can't wait to get decent patties.

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

i'd love to spend some time exploring the portland bight and goat islands.
















it definitely won't happen this trip, but i'm adding it to my list.

----------


## mwenvlay

it's going to be odd not having a kitchen on this trip.  i think last time i didn't have access to one in jamaica was on my honeymoon.  cooking is one of my favorite things to do when i'm there.

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

heroes circle crabs.

----------


## mwenvlay

hiking!

----------


## mwenvlay

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/article/f...ayfish-wendaze

----------


## mwenvlay

holywell park.

----------


## mwenvlay

my feet are currently a mix between a horror movie and a disaster site.  i'd definitely be hitting up one of these spots if kingston were at the first part of my trip...

----------


## mwenvlay

this was our view (from timbuk 2) in 2012:









9 days until i get to check out our view from bamboo cottage!



single digit fidget, that's what they call this, right?

----------


## mwenvlay

we'll be hitting up a supermarket (probably megamart) on our last full day in kingston.














i'm obsessed with shopping at local supermarkets wherever i go.  in ja, i usually pick up a few bottles of cane vinegar, local jams, local packaged herbs and spices, bags of turbinado sugar and a few bags of local sweets, if i can find them.

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

very excited to re-up on some havana club!

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

paddle tv!

----------


## mwenvlay

we love darts!











here's a video from our last visit to ja...

----------


## mwenvlay

random...

----------


## mwenvlay

people are seriously overdosing on drone shots these days...

----------


## mwenvlay

parliament opened yesterday.











mike, the guy who's going to drive us our one full day in kingston, was tapped to drive the ambassador from nicaragua yesterday.

----------


## mwenvlay

chinese companies developing roads.  same thing going on in haiti.

----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay



----------


## mwenvlay

gordon town falls.

----------


## mwenvlay

port antonio has a small but growing synchronized swimming scene.

----------


## mwenvlay

one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Odinson

My friends returned from Port Antonio - they had a great time with a couple not super unusual poor experiences.  They gushed about the overwhelming natural beauty and friendly people.  They ended up stating at the Jamaica Palace Hotel - large, white Euro architecture devoid of character (their words).  He got locked in the loo for 30 minutes by a malfunctioning lock then were moved to a room with broken AC and a single lightbulb that they moved from bathroom to bedside.  They were warned about the rough surf but swam anyway and had a great time. 

Their final thoughts were that the ability to converse with the locals and made it a beautiful experience and that they will definitely go back and sail around the whole island - they are both captains so that would work just fine.  I've flown over the whole island (truly amazing experience) but sailing around it would be a dream come true.

Besides warning me about the travel alerts posted in US and Canada, they

----------


## mwenvlay

> Besides warning me about the travel alerts posted in US and Canada, they


wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! you didn't finish!!!!!!!!!!

i would be annoyed about getting stuck in the bathroom, but then the lightbulb would've pushed me over the edge!

i really hope they do sail around the island- that would be a really memorable trip.  i'm not a sailor at all but i have friends who are.  it's a whole different lifestyle.

i'm glad that they wound up feeling it was a worthwhile trip.

next time they should stay at great huts or something similar.

----------


## Odinson

That was kind of dangling but really not much more to share.  

I do understand about the 'little' issues that come up.  We stayed at Catcha last Nov and our toilet would not fill the tank and therefore could not flush.  We let the Mgr know, they came in and fixed it - worked for a day then stopped again.  We just kept the ice bucket in the bathtub, filled that and used it to flush for the rest of the trip - it was only another 1.5 days and we did not want to have our last moments interrupted.  We did get a breakfast at Ivan's comped for our trouble.

----------


## mwenvlay

> That was kind of dangling but really not much more to share.  
> 
> I do understand about the 'little' issues that come up.  We stayed at Catcha last Nov and our toilet would not fill the tank and therefore could not flush.  We let the Mgr know, they came in and fixed it - worked for a day then stopped again.  We just kept the ice bucket in the bathtub, filled that and used it to flush for the rest of the trip - it was only another 1.5 days and we did not want to have our last moments interrupted.  We did get a breakfast at Ivan's comped for our trouble.


i'm glad they rolled with the punches.  stuff always comes up in the caribbean, even at the best run hotel.

last time i was in port au prince, we stayed at this historic hotel called the hotel oloffson and the owner's sweet but untrained dog grabbed my brand new pool bed float out of my arms and chewed it to shreds.  they were stressed out, because they did not want to have a dog on property who would freak guests out, and were afraid i'd feel like the dog attacked me.  i told them i actually found it pretty funny so they were lucky it was me and not another type of guest.  i got the float on sale for $7 so i told them all i wanted as compensation was a run punch, which i got.

(i had a really funny video of him attacking it and i can't find it.)

----------

